
Introducing the Karmic Koala, our mascot for Ubuntu 9.10 - kqr2
https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-February/000536.html
======
mcav
Nice to see they're finally searching for a new look (rather than brown).

